# D hacks ultra burn stack alternative



## Mulldawg (Feb 5, 2012)

As the title, since D hacks aren't operating anymore does anyone know anything that's similar ? I like the sibutramine for appetite suppressant as well.

thanks in advance


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

unless u can source the items individually i have not seen that mix since d hacks shut down


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> unless u can source the items individually i have not seen that mix since d hacks shut down


Yes dhacks has shutdown


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes dhacks has shutdown


Is that a sneaky way of saying he is back lol


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

PES Alphamine US version very similiar.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

d-hacks will be back up in full swing shortly so iv'e been told from a very close contact


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> d-hacks will be back up in full swing shortly so iv'e been told from a very close contact


Would be great if that's true.

Tell the bugger to get some power stack in stock. I've just about run out of it!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> d-hacks will be back up in full swing shortly so iv'e been told from a very close contact


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol same here, well was selling them as wiz to some junkies they keep coming back for more lol.

on another note i mentioned about another lab klona doing dnp and its strong as hell! hint to make his stronger ha ha  reply i got:

(we have no intension of overdosing dnp just to get on top fella witch will result in someone else! overdosing, (stupid!) ps: we have certificate of the purity of our dnp and dose them spot on so if someone's dnp is stronger then its 100% overdosed no way about it! we will not! even think about doing the same, also we no longer will be doing 250mg dnp only 125mg just to be even safer! and hopefully it will bring down the risk of customer's overdosing. (customers health comes 1st) but 1 positive note, new price's will be un-beatable!. speak soon.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> lol same here, well was selling them as wiz to some junkies they keep coming back for more lol.
> 
> on another note i mentioned about another lab doing dnp and its strong as hell! hint to make his stronger ha ha  reply i got:
> 
> (we have no intension of overdosing dnp just to get on top fella witch will result in someone else! overdosing, (stupid!) ps: we have certificate of the purity of our dnp and dose them spot on so if someone's dnp is stronger then its 100% overdosed no way about it! we will not! even think about doing the same, also we no longer will be doing 250mg dnp only 125mg just to be even safer! and hopefully it will bring down the risk of customer's overdosing. (customers health comes 1st) but 1 positive note, new price's will be un-beatable!. speak soon.


Sounds awesome! Shame he said he won't be doing 250mg caps though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

is this already like a '*clone*' site that is going around but under another name????


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> is this already like a '*clone*' site that is going around but under another name????


Are you thinking of Klona? :lol:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> Sounds awesome! Shame he said he won't be doing 250mg caps though


true but if the 125s are priced well enough then there will be no difference in taking 2 init bro.

quick correction his are all tablet form not caps.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> is this already like a '*clone*' site that is going around but under another name????


lol at 1st i heard klona was d-hacks but 100% fu*k all to do with them bro, just copied the way they listed/named/price'd things ect, + klona's are all caps, and not tablets and dont have any other stacks that hacks do.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah right, just read something the other day but never looked anymore in to it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

One thing I've noticed, one of my klona packs is turning yellow, yet dhacks never did this.

Might line it with foil to stop it.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mulldawg said:


> As the title, since D hacks aren't operating anymore does anyone know anything that's similar ? I like the sibutramine for appetite suppressant as well.
> 
> thanks in advance


BSI are re-selling D-hacks Ultra burn stack, just seen it


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> One thing I've noticed, one of my klona packs is turning yellow, yet dhacks never did this.
> 
> Might line it with foil to stop it.


Packs? You mean tubs? The inside of tub is turning yellow?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Packs? You mean tubs? The inside of tub is turning yellow?


No panic over, i had a closer look and it's just the sticker, i guess it got contaminated whilst they were capping, tub is totally fine.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol. And to username-here it's not bsi re-selling it, it's a re-seller of a few different labs that's re- selling it I no who you mean lol. They use to sell the full range back before he went quite.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Lol. And to username-here it's not bsi re-selling it, it's a re-seller of a few different labs that's re- selling it I no who you mean lol. They use to sell the full range back before he went quite.


Oh right, I think I know what you mean haha

I went for a look on ***Labs, and saw the Ultra Burn stack and I was thinking, 'I'm sure there was someone on UKM who was asking where to get this' lol


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Careful bud you getting close to a ban to much info :wink:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

haha, I remembered to put the asterisks's in :wink:


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

They're not particularly amazing newts, I've got some sibutramine + power stack to make "ultra-burn" but for me the side effects on one tablet are far worse than the DNP I'm taking from DH. They're only 25mg DMAA, 10mg Y, 10mg synephrine + 200mg caffeine but Jesus Christ they make my heart feel awful. I'd much rather take psyllium husk & DNP but I'm down to 9-10% BF and want to get the stubborn stuff off with the Y.

You'd be much better served learning to eat better. I'm in no way saying you haven't been reading and learning, but ultra burn is simply a tool. It'll help a bit, total protein + total calories + training intensity is the other 95%. Don't major in the minors


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

newts said:


> Yes maybe I'm trying to walk before I can run. I think a bit more research is in order. Time to stock up on scrappy tastless foods ;-)


You be better off buying a cook book


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I believe they only closed down temporarily.


----------

